# All Slavic: "...and change" - "1000 goals and change" "5,000 words and change"



## bragpipes

This is not a common English expression, it's colloquial and it is said more often than it is written.

The meaning is clear though - 1000 and change means 1000 + a small number, using the word change as in loose change, coins and small currency.

This expression is used in actual buying-selling (for example buying something worth $1020, or $1,050,000, something that cannot be {divided in speech} elegantly)  but is extended to things that are not related to currency.  

So not only would people say "A million and change" (for $1,050,000) but would say "the article has 5000 words and change" for an article that goes a little above the limit and so on.

Is there an equivalent expression for mentioning small numbers next to big ones?


----------



## Zerdav

BSC: 'i (nešto) sitno', 'i nešto', '(nešto/jedva/malo) preko'

meaning: 'sitno' means a very small amount and specifically small coins, change. Its meaning is narrow and relates only to money and smaller amounts of money, saying: 'milijun i sitno' would sound a bit silly imo. 'i nešto' is used in the same way but can be used with any number. 'preko' on the other hand you can use in your other examples, but note that its range (how much over) is broad and you need to add 'nešto/jedva/malo' to narrow it down. 'preko milijun' for instance can be anwhere from million to two million.

Some examples of how I would use it:
'Koliko je to? 20 i nešto.'
'Članak ima preko 5000 riječi.'
'Nešto preko milijuna (1 050 000).'

'Nešto preko' is most common and neutral, and even if it's not the best choice in all cases, it can still be used. 'i sitno' is the rarest.

EDIT: Acctually, thinking about it, 'i nešto' can be used where 'preko' as well, as in 'Zagreb ima sedamsto i nešto tisuća ljudi.' (NOT 'sedamsto tisuća i nešto'), but 'i nešto' in general is more colloquial, in speech possibly used the most often, but I doubt it's standard.


----------



## bibax

Czech (similarly like in English):

*... a nějaké drobné* = and some change;

drobný = tiny, minute, slight, puny, petty, ...;

drobné = (small) change (_drobné si nechejte_ = keep the change);

An example (about a car):

_Stálo mě 1000 €, to je 27 tisíc korun a nějaké drobné.
Má najeto 55 tisíc km a nějaké drobné._


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
... *с небольшим* (literally, "with a not-a-big-one")


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish: Z drobnymi (i drobne), z resztą, i <jeszcze> trochę (i troszkę), z czymś


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

"и кусур" corresponds exactly to the English phrase "and change", which I wasn't aware of before reading this thread - in fact, it would never have occurred to me that English uses this financial metaphor too (in addition to Slavic languages). 

Besides "и кусур", we say "и нешто" (and something), "повеќе од" (more than) or "преку" (over). However, whereas BCS has "нешто преко", "нешто преку" would be ungrammatical in Macedonian (we wouldn't modify the proposition "преку" with quantitative adverbs). 

Some examples:

1. Колава има дваесет и кусур години; колава има дваесет и нешто години - This car is twenty-something years old (it was produced twenty-something years ago).
2. Кутииве тежат преку дваесет кила; кутииве тежат повеќе од дваесет кила - These boxes weigh over/more than twenty kilos.

Note that whereas we also have "ситно" (just like BCS) for "change", it doesn't refer to the money that you're given back when you've paid to much - it just refers to a small amount of money (someone might ask you if you have some "ситно" to lend them because they want to buy a pack of bubblegum, whereas they only have a 1000 denar banknote on them). For the money you're given back, e.g. in a restaurant, we use "кусур". 

P.S. In Macedonian, "кусур" is actually homonymous - its first meaning is "change" (from Turkish "küsur"), but its second meaning is "flaw" (from Turkish "kusur").


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovenian:

(nekaj) več kot ... = (something) more than ...

Slovenija ima nekaj več kot dva milijona prebivalcev.

We also use "dober" and "slab" ("good" and "bad") to express slight deviations:

Čakal sem ga slabo uro. = I was waiting for him for a "bad" hour. (maybe 50 minutes)
V to hišo smo se preselili že dobre tri mesece nazaj. = We moved into this house "good" three months ago. (three months and a week or two)


----------



## marco_2

Karton Realista said:


> Polish: Z drobnymi (i drobne), z resztą, i <jeszcze> trochę (i troszkę), z czymś



Also: *z hakiem, z kawałkiem*.


----------

